# CAAD 10 Disc Max Tire Size?



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm just waiting for my leftover CAAD 10 Black Disc Frame to arrive. What is the max tire size I can fit on it?

Will it take 30's or 32mm's?

Thanks


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I doubt you'll get more than 28 between the chainstays.


----------

